# The Big E's Final Departure



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

I was out fishing yesterday on my jet ski (report to follow) and was privileged to see the USS Enterprise depart the Norfolk harbor. I was at the Chesapeake Bay bridge tunnel around the first island when it passed through out to the Atlantic. There were plenty of people on the island and pier to see her off. The ship is the longest and first nuclear-powered aircraft carrier and even at over fifty years old still quite a sight to see. I was glad I was on the water to see her leave on what will be the final 6 month deployment before being retired.
Here are some pictures I took today, they do not do it justice.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that Brian


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Sweet, nice pics!


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

The USS Enterprise was my first ship assignment while in the Navy. That is one BIG ship! Thanks for the pics.

Jim


----------



## Ruedy (Oct 10, 2000)

Really nice shots! I look forward to your fotos every time I log on. THANKS!


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

When I read about her departure, my first thought was literally......I hope JetSkiBrian photographs her out by the CBBT. Well lucky me, the great photographer delivers once again, and I thank you so much for sharing. What a historic and bittersweet series of photographs watching the mighty and storied CVN-65 depart the Capes for her final deployment. Thank you again for sharing, seeing her underway beats the heck out of the typical shots of the tugboats pushing a ship of the pier.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

I wanted to add a few of my shots from yesterday...Brian I actually saw you in another photog friends pics


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. Here are a couple more pictures. I was a couple hundred yards away from the ship.


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

That was awesome, i like the like of them also taking a pic back at ya- lol


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

It's a shame such a mighty ship like this has to go to the scrap yard.


----------



## sandnuts81 (Jan 21, 2012)

great pics


----------



## Macman (Dec 27, 1999)

Wow! Great Pics Brian! Brought back memories...but traffic was a breeze Monday!


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Sent this to my Step Dad, he did time on this ship as well...


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

The birds at the stern of the ship in the 2nd to last pic in the original post are diving for bait fish or trash?


----------



## Macman (Dec 27, 1999)

Orest,

Back in the day when I used to ride these behemoth ships (America, Eisenhower, Roosevelt and GW) we could not drop trash until we reached the 50 mile mark off-shore. Then everything goes...trash, garbage etc. 

Macman


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

The Enterprise is a lot of ship. She has 4 huge screws, powered by 2 reactor power plants each, to move her. Those screws can churn up some "stuff" in its wake. I will never forget the massive rooster tail when she's at full speed... what a sight!!!


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

"Sent this to my Step Dad, he did time on this ship as well... "

Well Brian, You made an old Navy Guy's Day with those shots...
I talked to my Step Dad and he filled me in some more.
He was actually assigned to the Enterprise before it was even commisssioned, in charge of the security for the Nuclear Power Plant for the ship.
He got a huge kick out of seeing those pics.
Your reach goes far beyong these pages my friend, and I, for one, cannot thank you enough...
Good Work!
TjB


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

She sure is a beautiful ship.


----------



## Banus (Apr 21, 2004)

Great Pictures Brian. Thanks


----------



## up_a_creek (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pics, Brian. Big E was the first ship my Dad worked on when he started at the shipyard in 1959. Can't wait to share them with him.


----------

